# Hello any one from mid glamorgan



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone just thought i would start a thread for midglamorgan is there any one having treatment at i am waiting for my af and then i can start my treatment be nice to speak to u all soon hugs ema (ebonie)


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI

Most of the girls from mid glam are on the south glam page.  Why don't you come over there and chat with us.

Claire


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you hun i will pop over speak soon hugs ema xxxx


----------



## bethan21 (Oct 30, 2007)

hiya, im from mid glam, used 2 live in mountain ash but now we live in merthyr, hope everyone is ok... bethan xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

No idea if I will get a reply.. it's been a long time since anyone posted here by the looks of it.. but I'm from Merthyr, too, so I thought I'd just say hi, anyways


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ebonie said:


> Hello everyone just thought i would start a thread for midglamorgan is there any one having treatment at i am waiting for my af and then i can start my treatment be nice to speak to u all soon hugs ema (ebonie)


hiya yeah im from aberdare on the waiting list for treatment should be oct 09


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ebs are you starting tx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello jo 1985   are you having tx at ivf wales? or your local hospital ?

Michelle that was back in 2007 i do have more tx to have but not going to have it yet !!


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello! I'm from Blaencwm near Treorchy! Had a failed fet last year, so trying to come to terms with giving up tx. Have my two little stars, and I am grateful for that!

Good to hear there are some "locals" around here!

Take care
Annette


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello hun im not that far from you     im sorry to hear of your BfN
last year


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ebonie
netty j

hey local people on ere who hooo so glad i am having tx at (caru) ivf wales heath hospital start tx in oct gta loose weight in the mean time tho but doing well and cant wait for my jorurney to start


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello jo and netty  come on over to ivf wales (caru) thread, Come and have a chat we are very friendly over there hun x x


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Eboni, being completely thick here in all probability, but where can I find the ivf wales caru thread
Annette


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=211.0

you will find it in this section

see you there


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

its ok netty ff is such a big place to find ur way around  

Yip just follow the link that kara have put and u will find us there


----------

